#ubuntu-lt 2019-12-30
<karnhack> Buonasera, presumo che questa non sia una chat di supporto vero?
<karnhack> ho installato  xubuntu 18.04.3 LTS su un T495 ed ho qualche problema di riconoscimento hardware
